# building a cab revisited



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i built a cab years ago and lost the thread and sportsman jay wanted to see it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

since then i taught myself how to work fberglass, so that is eventually the route i will go on my next cab,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so now i feel i can pull it off, i just have to stop buying tires and winches so i can get me some material for the new cab, hope you enjoy the pics.

yea i already know i am out there haha it sucks to be creative , but i rarely buy anything as i can build it myself .


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm the same way, if I can build it I will! I did some fiberglass work a couple years ago also. Never did it before but read as much as I could on it and built a swim platfor for my boat. A few years before that I built a tube bender, so I was able to bend my own tubing for the supports. I couldn't justify spending $1800 on something similar that I could build for $400, including having it painted.

How do you attach the cab to the racks? Also, where did you find the plexiglass for the front windshield? I just picked up another couple driveways about a mile down the road from me, so I'm thinking it might be time to make a cab soon. Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks jay, nice job on the boat platform, that toy is a must have where you live huh,

there is a place called syracuse plastics over between park ave and fayette street , in back of mirabitos that sells plastic lexan and the like but you can get it at lowes and the home cheapot.

yea i used to do my sister in laws down the road alot warmer than no cab that is for sure,and can still do 55 although it's posted for 30 hahaha

in the one pic you can see i used blocks of wood to locate it in the racks, i had clamps on the front but found it won't go anywhere so i used them for something else,its moreto keep it moving front to back as for side movement i am a finish carpenter and i was taught tight is right hahaha


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a trimmer as well and was basically taught the same thing. When I learned everyone was doing stained trim so there was no cheating things. My racks are a little different that yours, so I have to come up with a different mounting method. I'll have to look into that lock and ride thing that polaris has and see if I can't incorporate it somehow. I'd like to enclose it completely but still have as much window area as I can. My work schedule is kind of all over the place at the moment (tis the season...) so maybe I can fit this in somewhere in between. Again, thanks for the pics and great ideas!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to see the next fiberglass cab!

so I'm basically subscribing.....


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks jay, how about making a plate to take place of you rack???? theres always an ansewr if ya think about it, i found fibrglass resin helps the thought process hahaha



flatllander , do you know how cold it is outside in my shop, i'll see what i can do


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a nice platform you built for that boat. Do you still use your cab?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

repost.....ps is weird on my end.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

no i flipped it over and cracked the plexi and figured i would build another so it sits in the woods.

the reason i flipped is a car approached faster than i thought so i turned fast and she bicycled on me and just when i was gonna ride it out i had no place to go but the snowbank, and then shejust went timber and i casually stepped thru the side window and heaved her back on her wheels, adrenalin fueled by embarrassment haha


----------

